# Using tempo to kill spiders



## mark942 (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi 4just1don
Try this as apposed to a spray.
http://www.domyownpestcontrol.com/delta-dust-insecticide-p-44.html
Good Luck...............:thumbsup:


----------



## Bugzilla (Aug 2, 2008)

Hey 4just1don,

Delta dust works well with spiders, as does Drione Dust, and you get relatively long residual. For web-cleaning spiders, make sure you treat the webs, and when they do their house cleaning they'll die.


----------



## ocoee (May 31, 2007)

Tempo ois the absolute best spider deterrent I ever used in 25 years of pest control

Tempo is a very repellent and long lasting residual
I have treated places that looked like something out of a horror movie with great success

It will kill what it touches plus the residual left behind will inhibit prey insects from coming around
You may also want to look in to light management to keep flying bugs which attract ants and spiders away


----------



## bigchomp (Aug 28, 2008)

With Tempo, is there any danger posed to small dog? (mini dachshund)


----------



## ocoee (May 31, 2007)

No, not that I ever saw

The material is sprayed on the building itself with most going on the eaves
So there is little to no chance of the dog even coming in contact with it

It is not the old EC formulations that put off fumes and airborne particles
It works because it is a wettable powder that sticks to the surfaces

Plus it has a very high LD50 for warm blooded animals
It basically is a synthetic version of a concentrated chrysanthemum

Always used CS, SC, or WP formulations

I also use to use this own my mother's home
She has and occasionally breeds mini daschunds


----------



## bigchomp (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks ocoee-

It appears I cannot get Tempo - at least from domyownpestcontrol - as they can not sell it to SC. I have a neighbor who suggests Demon WP. Any opinion on this? I am just looking to cut down on roaches and spiders, etc., around the house and garage. 

Thanks!


----------



## retro (Apr 1, 2008)

4just1don said:


> Seems i have the tiniest spiders I ever saw,,,barely a dot ,a speck on a piece of paper. The problem is they make webs faster than you can clean them away.
> -d-



Sure they are not spider mites?


----------



## Bugzilla (Aug 2, 2008)

Absolutely. Demon WP is a good alternative.


----------



## ocoee (May 31, 2007)

I like Demon WP even better
But get it a Home Depot or Lowes if you can

The prices at Do It Yourself shops are artificially high


----------



## Bugzilla (Aug 2, 2008)

Can't get Demon Wp at Home Depot or Lowe's.


----------



## ocoee (May 31, 2007)

They sell it here


----------



## sssalas (Sep 8, 2008)

*Hairspray kills spiders*

There are pro's and con's to spiders, after all they do eat other inscets. Hairspray dose kill spiders and a host of other inscets, however the longterm health effects on humans exposed to hairspray is not good.


----------

